# In dieser Waschstrasse gehts rund! (1xVideo)



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2017)




----------



## Tittelelli (1 Nov. 2017)

und was ist da so lustig dran?


----------



## comatron (2 Nov. 2017)

Es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Eleganz.


----------



## hirnknall (2 Nov. 2017)




----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2017)

comatron schrieb:


> Es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Eleganz.




*Bei der "B-Note" auf jeden Fall....Ästhetik der Bewegung und die Raumaufteilung*


----------

